# Japan-only Nikon products



## bereninga (Dec 17, 2014)

Does anyone know what Nikon products are Japan-only other than the gold Df?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2014)

There are some Nikon only forums where there may be a lot of members who know.

The issue with Nikon is that they will only service cameras and lenses in the country they were produced for, this is their way of slowing down gray market sales.


----------

